
Azure is becoming the first AI supercomputer, says Microsoft - jonbaer
http://www.zdnet.com/article/azure-is-becoming-the-first-ai-supercomputer-says-microsoft/
======
ybrah
Azure is becoming the first [MARKETING BUZZ] says microsoft

------
amelius
> When you think about machine learning, especially deep neural nets, it turns
> out GPUs are much better at performance and scale for those algorithms

Perhaps we should stop calling them GPUs. Now seems a good time for it.

~~~
castis
What do you propose we call them?

~~~
lifebeyondfife
Parallel Processing Units?

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Hyper-Parallel Independent Processing Units?

Standard Hyperparallel Integrated Technology?

I do so love fun with acronyms...

------
youdontknowtho
Marketing links should be banned.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Yep. Marketing articles: they're like half a technical article. The half
that's missing is the proof that it's real, and the link to the github so you
can see the code. They've both been replaced by hype.

------
yolesaber
Google Search's cluster is arguably more of an AI supercomputer than anything
M$ has offered thus far

------
MrZongle2
Sure it is.

And shortly after it achieves self-awareness, it will seek out anybody named
Sarah Connor, and ask them if they need any help since it looks like they're
writing a letter.

------
bbctol
It's a weird world we live in where a marketing headline sounds like the
voiceover introducing a cyberpunk dystopia.

------
mentifex
And
[http://www.sourcecodeonline.com/details/ghost_perl_webserver...](http://www.sourcecodeonline.com/details/ghost_perl_webserver_strong_ai.html)
is ready to run on Azure.

